# Axminster Hegner clone and footswitch



## martinka (27 Oct 2015)

Has anyone successfully fitted a footswitch to one of these Hegner clones? I've been trying to help Brian (claymore) to get one working on his Axminster saw, but it is beginning to look like the Axminster saw has a built in NVR switch on the motor, as well as the big one at the back. In fact I am now beginning to suspect the switch at the back is just an emergency stop switch whose real intention is to make it look like the Hegners sold to schools, etc.

Martin.


----------



## NazNomad (27 Oct 2015)

Looking at the manual online, the NVR switch just supplies power to the little on/off switch at the front of the machine. 

Could you not just wire a footswitch in parallel to the on/off switch at the front?


----------



## ChrisR (28 Oct 2015)

Martin/Brian.

Just had a look at the saw service sheet online from Axminster, unfortunately there is not a wiring diagram on this sheet, only block diagrams. From these it looks as if the large switch with the emergency stop button is the (NRV) switch, if this is the case you could wire the foot switch, from the output of this switch then the output from footswitch feeding the saw, this way you would also retain the safety of the (NVR).

Brian if you have a wiring diagram of the saw, and can PM me a copy, I am sure I can help further.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Claymore (28 Oct 2015)

ChrisR":2vl8uglj said:


> Martin/Brian.
> 
> Just had a look at the saw service sheet online from Axminster, unfortunately there is not a wiring diagram on this sheet, only block diagrams. From these it looks as if the large switch with the emergency stop button is the (NRV) switch, if this is the case you could wire the foot switch, from the output of this switch then the output from footswitch feeding the saw, this way you would also retain the safety of the (NVR).
> 
> ...



Chris did you look at the PDF manual on the Axminster site wiring diagram? last page of the manual? I don't think I have another wiring diagram for the saw in my paperwork but will check.
Thanks everyone for your help and Martin cheers mate for putting up with me 

Brian


----------



## martinka (28 Oct 2015)

Chris, Brian has already had a footswitch installed in the way you describe, and because of the way it behaves, I am sure now that the NVR switch is on the motor. The one at the back may well be a - redundant - NVR switch too, but I am guessing it's a plain old on-off emergency button for school use.

With the power on, and with the large switch in the ON position, the switch on the motor won't stay in unless the footswitch is pressed, obviously needing power to feed the solenoid in the NVR switch.


----------



## scrimper (28 Oct 2015)

According to the manual the big stop switch at the top is a NVR switch. Should not be a problem installing a foot switch whatever way the saw is wired. The wiring diagram does not seem to show the NVR.


----------



## martinka (28 Oct 2015)

scrimper":3uowmyxw said:


> Should not be a problem installing a foot switch whatever way the saw is wired. The wiring diagram does not seem to show the NVR.



Take your foot off the footswitch and the switch on the saw pops out. To me that sounds like it's an NVR switch.


----------



## scrimper (28 Oct 2015)

martinka":1raz70m4 said:


> scrimper":1raz70m4 said:
> 
> 
> > Should not be a problem installing a foot switch whatever way the saw is wired. The wiring diagram does not seem to show the NVR.
> ...



I don't know anything about the saw other than what is shown in the manual, and you are correct that a switch that 'pops' out when the power is removed indicates a NVR switch but even so it should be possible to wire a foot switch between the NVR and the motor circuit within the control box.


----------



## martinka (28 Oct 2015)

scrimper":2t37fwkd said:


> but even so it should be possible to wire a foot switch between the NVR and the motor circuit within the control box.



yes, I agree with you, John, but would you want to do that with a saw that is under warranty? 

Actually, I know I would. :mrgreen:


----------



## scrimper (29 Oct 2015)

martinka":3ba5jeqt said:


> scrimper":3ba5jeqt said:
> 
> 
> > but even so it should be possible to wire a foot switch between the NVR and the motor circuit within the control box.
> ...



Personally I don't use a foot switch but if I wanted too I would do it with a new saw but in a way that I could put it back to how it was in the case of a warranty claim.


----------



## NazNomad (29 Oct 2015)

I say again, just wire a footswitch in parallel across the on/off switch that's adjacent to the speed control knob. It'll function the same as that switch, just foot-operated.


----------



## martinka (29 Oct 2015)

I'd completely forgotten about this post - http://forums.ukworkshop.co.uk/viewtopi ... 1&p=809628

The switch on the saw *is* an NVR switch and it was bypassed, something I am pretty sure Brian isn't up to, and I'm guessing that living in the wilds of Scotland means you can't nip next door and ask the local handyman for help.


----------

